# Hey, Jason.....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

name yore poison....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, you hit the mother load. I still remember a couple years ago you sent me a box of antler and I made a bunch of pens out of it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL...got a request for a few more steak 'flippers'.. Goin' out of the bidness after this go-round....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jason..been cutting up some antler. .. Do you ever get into Houston (Galleria area)?. If so, mebbe you could drop by and show me what you want... Should be doing this by PM but can't figure how to attach pix to it. lol..

jim..


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

JIm, hate to hijack but do those sheds (white ones) turn out OK?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> JIm, hate to hijack but do those sheds (white ones) turn out OK?


hijack your hijack LOL

I like the old white sheds, as long as they don't turn to dust. I have found some wonderful color inside. I think they polish better


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Wish I'd known that this past weekend - we've got a bunch at the deer camp. Guess I'll try to snitch a few when I go back in Feb to feed.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Some of he old white antlers have cracks runing through them and make for some good looking Pens and Duck Calls if you can find any that large..


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Agree on the white sheds.. They usually have a white marrow inside.. Recent kills usually have darker marrow..BUT..new ones do have nice exterior browns on them. I just turn them to size...dry sand to 600, then put on about four coats of CA and then wet sand to 12000 and put on a little polish...The CA fills any cracks nicely...

Robert...I've got some BIG ARSE elk antler that might be big enough for duck calls if yore interested...


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Tortuga--

I will bring ya some big Red Stag Horn for ya to hand out to some of the guys here when I see ya!

swamp


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Swampus said:


> Tortuga--
> 
> I will bring ya some big Red Stag Horn for ya to hand out to some of the guys here when I see ya!
> 
> swamp


Muchas Gracias, Robby...

You guys lemme know what you need...and I'll act as 'middle man' and we can work out how to get them to ya...


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Tortuga,

Hey, I appreciate it! I believe, I am going to be more partial to the one in pic #3 which is the antler in the middle of the first pic for my personal handle! The others will make great handles as well!!! I can't wait to see all of them, when they are done! Thank you so much again! Also, send me a pm on how you want or where to send you your "bait" back! LOL!!! Thanks again!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK, Jason... got 'em cut and ground and drilled this AM...and given first dipping in poly.. Gotta wait a day between coatings and they're gonna get four or five coatings so they should be ready by the end of the week.. They're gonna look *GOOD*...


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Old white Antlers make sick pens. I am whittling some right now. Tuga cant wait to see those pig turners.


----------

